# im back



## ewanm77 (Jan 23, 2015)

im back after a good few months away. ive been really busy with college and mountain biking

what have I missed?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Ewan.  You missed my smiling face!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Glad to have you back with us.  Was curious about where you went.  How is that new Weber working out?  I'll bet you have smoked some fine food on it.  Keep Smokin

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 23, 2015)

been studying hard lol the webers been out a few times but not for a couple of months its been snowing  heavy rain and windy for ages.its getting dusted off tomorrow for a  rump roast, corn ,potatoes and onions.  I got some chips and chunks of wood for xmas so need to try them out. but I have been in the kitchen working on a few new sauces from mild to butt in a bucket of ice hot and a couple of rubs and marinades not experimenting with the chilli I like it the way it is


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 23, 2015)

Way hey!  Gotta love this British weather.  I haven't cooked anything since Christmas.  Hang in and glad to have you back.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 23, 2015)

im looking for a really good corn bread and a biscuit recipie do you have any?


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Ewan, good tom ear from you. Look forward to tasting some of your new recepies.

Smokin Monkey


----------

